# Nach Export mysql Verbindung zur Datenbank nicht möglich, was tun?



## andinator99 (9. Nov 2012)

Ich bin fast am verzweiflen, ich habe es nun endlich geschafft dass sich es mit MySQL verbindet, in Netbeans funzt das ja ohne Probleme, doch sobald ich es Exportiert habe, kommt ein Fehler 

Hier noch der Source Code:


```
private void jButton1ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                         
        Object part = evt.getSource();
        if((part == jButton1)){
            jButton1.setEnabled(true);
        }
        try{
            String username = "root";
            String password = "";
            String url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/Java";
            Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(url, username,password);
            Statement st = con.createStatement();
            ResultSet rs = st.executeQuery("Select * from Java");
            
            while(rs.next()){
                JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, rs.getInt(1)+" "+rs.getString(2));
            }
            
        }catch(Exception ex){
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "*** FEHLER ***");
        }
    }
```

Danke im vorraus, Andi (PS: Ich bin 13 und Programmiere Java schon seit einem Jahr und bin noch nie so verzewifelt gewesen wie Jetzt...)


----------



## Bernd Hohmann (9. Nov 2012)

Wenn Du jetzt noch ex.toString() irgendwo ausgeben würdest hättest Du auch eine Chance dem Fehler auf die Spur zu kommen.

Bernd


----------



## andinator99 (9. Nov 2012)

Verstehe ich nicht, sorry bitte nochmals!???:L


----------



## tfa (9. Nov 2012)

Schreibe in den catch-Block 
ex.printStackTrace();


----------



## andinator99 (10. Nov 2012)

Ok, hier hab ich die Exception:
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:366)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:355)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:354)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:423)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:308)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:356)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:186)
	at gui.test.NewJFrame.jButton1ActionPerformed(NewJFrame.java:122)
	at gui.test.NewJFrame.access$000(NewJFrame.java:14)
	at gui.test.NewJFrame$1.actionPerformed(NewJFrame.java:60)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2018)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2341)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:402)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:259)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(BasicButtonListener.java:252)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6505)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3321)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6270)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2229)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4861)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2287)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4687)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4832)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4492)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4422)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2273)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2719)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4687)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:703)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$000(EventQueue.java:102)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:662)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:660)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:87)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:676)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:674)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:673)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:244)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:163)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:151)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:147)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:139)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:97)


----------



## Marcinek (10. Nov 2012)

Via google und SUFU lässt sich das nicht lösen?

Er findet die Treiberklasse nicht, weil dein JDBC Treiber nicht im Classpath ist. :rtfm:


----------



## Bernd Hohmann (10. Nov 2012)

Naja, ist doch eindeutig: *java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver* - da fehlt der JDBC-Treiber im Classpath.

Bernd


----------



## andinator99 (10. Nov 2012)

Danke für alle Antworten! Die Comunity hier ist echt toll!

Werde mich nochmals dransetzen!:toll::toll::rtfm:

LG


----------

